# request help to ID old track



## degrasse (Aug 11, 2011)

I found a box of old track at my grandpa's house but can't figure out what it is. It looks a little like old Artin (from slot car junkie site) but the connecting pins are slightly different. I can't find anything else that even comes close.

The track is about 3.75" wide. The only thing written on the back is 'Made in Hong Kong'. There are about 25 pieces of track but the controllers are missing.

Anyone recognize it? please?


Here's a pic


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

hi, 
looks like early 1/32 ELDON 2 me :thumbsup:

Bubba 123


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> hi,
> looks like early 1/32 ELDON 2 me :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123


oops.. disreguard that..sry..
Bubba


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

looks like older artin 1/43 track.you could use it with a battery box,or there was also a piece that had a fuse that would attach to it to run a wall wart.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Kind of looks like Cragstan to me. I believe that their stuff was made in Hong Kong.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

TUFFONE said:


> Kind of looks like Cragston to me. I believe that their stuff was made in Hong Kong.


i have never heard of this track before


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Cragstan was a toy company that made quite a few different types of automotive toys, and probably other toys too. They put out some cheap racing sets in the 60's and maybe into the 70's. Cheap, mostly low quality products. 
I believe that the racing sets were all battery operated. The ones I remember were about 1/43 scale. I remember one with two Porches and another with possibly dune buggy type cars. They show up on Ebay now and again.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Here's what old Cragstan stuff looks like:










The track ends look like they could be right, and the support "pyramid" riser thing and the guard rail sure seem to match, but the fact that the terminal isn't centered on the terminal track is throwing me off.

This is the stuff that came with that track:










I also have this set that looks like early '70s to me:



















Don't think this looks as much like yours, though, except for the length and orientation of the terminal track.

I may have some REALLY old Artin track in the dungeon, but it'll take me a while longer to find... this stuff was pretty much out in the open.

Hope this helps...

--rick

edit, if it helps:

on the bottom, the Cragstan track says "Made In Hong Kong" on the curves and the terminal track and "M I H K" on the straights. the other stuff has 
"Patents Pending," "Made In Hong Kong," and a part number on the curves and straights, and also "Hi-Rev Slot Racing" on the terminal track.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

wow cool stuff!i stand corrected!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It appears they made a manufacturing change somewhere along the way. One set has both rails male on one lane and female on the other. The other set has male/ female mixed for each lane. Maybe it's just the curve tracks covering the offset, but it does look like the terminal track in the dune buggy set is centered. The rail connections in the Dune buggy set are different than the OP's rails. Maybe he has a set made somewhere in between your two sets Rick? It is kind of odd how they changed the rail connector orientation.. Maybe it was so they can sell an adapter track??


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm actually thinking the SpeedTrax set with the pink and green dune buggies is NOT Cragstan, just some even cheaper HK set sold in five-and-dime stores (remember them?). Doesn't actually SAY Cragstan on it anywhere, just that one "Hi-rev" thing on the terminal track. I probably should have included pics of the bottoms of the track.

And even today, there are several different manufacturers of cheap Wal-Mart type 1/43 track, and they don't all interchange as far as male/female ends within or across lanes. Mattel/Hot Wheels has sold some, Lifelike has sold some, there are some that actually have the Artin name on them, and some that are probably Artin but sold as different brands.

FWIW, last Christmas we got the kids the cheap 1/43 Super Mario Kart figure-8 set that TRU was selling. It was actually made by Carrera, so I figured it'd be a step up from the no-name and Artin stuff. No such luck. The rails popped off a couple of the track sections before I finished getting it set up. I ended up setting up a layout with all the random 1/43 yard sale stuff i had in the basement and letting them run the Super Mario cars on that.  

--rick


----------



## degrasse (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for all the input :thumbsup:

It must be Cragstan. ParkRNDL's pic is just about dead on. Guardrails, risers, connectors are all the same.

And TUFFONE says they made cheap sets which would have been exactly the price range my grandpa would go for. 

Thanks to everyone who gave this a look.


----------

